# First post. Black Nasty, Umbee, Trimac, and Grandmodes



## Large-Cichlids-4-Life (Sep 22, 2008)

hey everyone first post on here.

Okay im wondering a bout some more in depth info about these, *** looked at there profiles on many sites and such but i would really like to know temperant. And also if they could live toghether in a 260 gallon acrylic tank that i just aquired. I was thinking of buying two males of each species but having 6 grandmodes.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

You should be able to fit one of each of those fish in that sized tank, maybe with room for something else. All of those fish are extremely agressive and need lots of room so they don't kill each other. With one of each of those it should still be a pretty awesome tank. Put some dithers in there- something like silver dollars or something else that gets kind of big. That would give the fish something to chase and beat on besides each other. I would also add some catfish. With a tank that sized you should be able to get something pretty cool. You are going to have to post some pics when you are done, those are some pretty sweet fish you are looking to get.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I highly oppose overstockingâ€¦ but at the same time I completely understand that the rules change in massive tanks such as your 260 gal (or my similar sized 6â€™ round Rubbermaid)â€¦

But since I havenâ€™t kept such heavy hitters in a community setting Iâ€™ll spare you any of my speculation.

In the following thread â€œTerd Fergasonâ€


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

I sa y try it but......... Be reday to divide and trade. I would not use the umbee but that's just me. I saw a 17" one completely wipe a take out of more than 300 gallons. He just wanted to kill everything. That included passers by. He wanted 3' past the front of the tank as well. You could stand on the far side of the pond in front of his tank and he would swim normally. But if you sat on the wall of the pond or walked in between the pond and his tank he wanted you dead.

Just food for thought. If it works out though I would love some pics. shoot I would love pics now!!!!! Good luck.


----------



## Large-Cichlids-4-Life (Sep 22, 2008)

okay i was thinking something like this, 1 trimac, 1 grandmode, 8 jack dempseys, 6 convicts, and then the one large male black nasty.


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

that might just work. try it out and just watch closly.


----------



## Sammich Bite (Mar 23, 2007)

always keep in mind that, like people, temperament is very subjective and varies in individual fish, regardless of species.

the best thing to do if possible is to observe the fish interact with each other for a good amount of time before buying them. usually if the fish in the LFS are kept in a community to begin with, you can get a good idea of their individual temperament in a social situation.

having said that, always keep in mind also, that at the end of the day all these fish have a natural predatory and aggressive instinct. and no matter how you try to control your parameters, you may be able to seemingly keep them in check, but you can never be able to repress or diffuse millions of years of built-in instinct.


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

The haitiensis is generally better suited to a single-specimen tank or a breeding pair.


----------



## Large-Cichlids-4-Life (Sep 22, 2008)

yea thats what i was seeing, they are kinda like dovii. So i was thinking of this doing 5 jags, 5 Managuese, 5 Nodapsis Beani, 5 grandmodes.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

way too many fish. 10 jaguars(managuense is the scientific name for jags) Would not work at all. 5 beani's and 5 grammodes is also a very bad idea. What are the dimensions of the tank? That would help very much. You should think more like 5-6 monster cichlids in your tank, and that will still bring agression issues. All of the fish you want are about the most agressive fish you can get- not to mention they get huge. If you put all of the fish you want to get into that tank you will most likely end up with one big nasty fish that can no longer be kept with anything else. My suggestion to you is to read or reread all of the profiles for them and adjust your stocklist accordingly.


----------



## Large-Cichlids-4-Life (Sep 22, 2008)

MonsterFishkeepers helped me on this one now im thinking of doing a parachromis tank, 1 freddy, 1 mota, 1 jag, 1 red tiger, 1 trimac, and then 6 convicts to be targets, and there fry could be eaten to. Also im getting a large tree trunk with alot of roots to be in the middle then 5-8 large rocks all around. Then im going to add in some cinder blocks hidding behind the rocks for caves. Im thinking like four of them in the back for caves of course hiding behind the large rocks so u cant see them from the front view.


----------



## MetalHead06351 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like it will be an awesome tank. Thats a very similar setup to what I plan to have in the future, except without the trimac and with a black nasty(maybe). Good luck with it. :thumb:


----------



## Burtle (Dec 25, 2004)

Should be cool, but it sounds like a hard tank to maintain harmony.
The Umbee may undoubtedly need the tank to himself in the long run.
Anyways best of luck.


----------

